# Bathroom in two Car Garage okay?



## Dhyso (Jul 21, 2019)

Hi,

I have an 18ft ×22 ft two car garage. We are considering adding a 5ft x 8ft bathroom in the garage. Is it possible to receive permits to build a bathroom in a garage? After it's complete there would still he space for two cars to fit. (18ftx17ft).


----------



## cda (Jul 21, 2019)

Welcome!!

From ex San Diagan


----------



## cda (Jul 21, 2019)

Should 
Just make sure you label the plans garage area.

They may think you are trying to make it a sleeping area

What do you want to put in it?

Toilet only

Shower only 

Other??

Have you figured out how to get a drain in??

While waiting for answers, call the building department and ask the question,

You should be able to do it with out iding yourself 

Suggest talk directly to the building official, even if you have to leave a message to call you


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 21, 2019)

Check with zoning about required parking space size. Ours are 9 X 20 and if you do not have it in the garage you must have it in the driveway. Some of our older zoning districts only had a 15 ft front setback so converting the garage will never be permitted.


----------



## ICE (Jul 21, 2019)

Our minimum is 18’x20’.  If the dwelling was built in a time period where the minimum was a one car garage, it might be allowed.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 21, 2019)

First I'd Check to see if you can tie into the existing house sewer line or if you can tap the city sewer main again? Also will you have enough fall on the building drains and sanitary sewer? 

One concern with some cities is the potential illegal business you or the next owner will be running out of garage or housing issues that maybe against zoning.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 21, 2019)

water supply, heating and ventilation?


----------



## mark handler (Jul 22, 2019)

Contact the La Mesa, CA -Planning and Zoning Division
Phone: 619.667.1348


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 22, 2019)

It may come down to inches.


----------



## PC_Number (Jul 22, 2021)

mark handler said:


> Contact the La Mesa, CA -Planning and Zoning Division
> Phone: 619.667.1348


Did the building department allow this? Residential code does not all exiting through a garage.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 22, 2021)

PC_Number said:


> Did the building department allow this? Residential code does not all exiting through a garage.


OP says nothing about entering or exiting through garage. If attached to house, can enter through interior door.
or it could have a exterior door, we do not have that info.
The Bath does not need a door into the garage.


----------

